# Huawei Ascend Mate 2



## AudreyMaroon (Nov 16, 2013)

Another leak by Huawei again~ This time it's Huawei Ascend Mate 2. Huawei Ascend Mate, the old version already has 6.1" screen size which is the largest in it's brand. I wonder if this new Mate 2 have a larger screen than the previous one... Hmm~


----------

